# 
,  .

     .         .      02/2008  .
    :
"     ,    -2 /  -3       
 -             ),       
,  . 1.4      ,  . 
           ( N 3)  ,  ."

   ,     -2  -3    -        ,     
                          2 -3 .                     ?

----------


## Server56

> ,     -2  -3    -       ,


.          ,  ,    ,     .
          ,      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ...


,    ,        ,     ))
  ,     .

----------

Server,    .
          :
     ,  25    ,   :
-2;-3; -,.
        ?

----------


## Server56

> ?


       ,    .  ,  ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> :
>      ,  25    ,   :
> -2;-3; -,.
>         ?


..     ?  ,   ,  .     .

----------

,     , .    " "....
     -2  -3 ,          ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     , .


  ?       .
,   ,  .






> -2  -3 ,          ?


,         ,     .          .

----------


## Server56

> ?


,   , .    ,  ,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   , .


 .
1.     ,   ,     -     ,          . 
2.      ,         ,         . ..  ,    ,       .

----------

